# Recommended Behaviourist London - N1



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

*Not a request for advice but recommendations*

Anybody know of a behaviourist who 'services' London N1

Miniature schnauzer aged 3yrs, young children reactive (under five's) getting worse and has been since second schnauzer arrived (now 7mths)


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmmm, tricky, - Last person who went to N1 calling himself a dog pshychiatrist had the lower half of his body eaten by kids, his head made up like a clown & paraded down Upper Street on a stick at Haloween by the parents.


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

There's a few in Hertfordshire. Try Ross Mcarthy. You might need to do some research to locate him.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

Ross Mcarthy is here
The Guild of Dog Trainers
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Irish Setter Gal said:


> *Not a request for advice but recommendations*
> 
> Anybody know of a behaviourist who 'services' London N1
> 
> Miniature schnauzer aged 3yrs, young children reactive (under five's) getting worse and has been since second schnauzer arrived (now 7mths)


at the very minimum, a B-Mod experienced trainer who is a member of the APDT-uk - all members are assessed. 
i also retained only those names who specify they deal with behavior issues, *tho i would still ask if they have 
experience in the particular behavior - whatever that might be: dog-reactive, dog-aggro, RG, nuisance-bark, etc.*


> _ Trainers in London
> 
> Hazel Palmer	00153
> Address: 48 Ridley Road, Forest Gate, London E7 0LT
> ...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Assoc of Pet Behavior Counselors, UK 


> _ Greater London
> 
> *Angela Garrick BSc (Hons)*
> Email: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Register of Certified Practitioners - Certified Animal-Behavior Counselors, CABC


> _ The Association for the Study of Animal Behaviour - ASAB _


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

this is the Southeast region from London down; if no one here satisfies, there are also the Home Counties & the edge of East Anglia.
CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

I hear Ross is really good.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Steve Mann
www.alphadogtrainingschool.com
with apologies for use of the word Alpha of course


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

there is john uncle in north london will pm you his phone number.


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Carol - details passed on


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, I for one would like to say "Thanks LFL for answering so rigorously. It was very kind of you".


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Rottiefan said:


> Well, I for one would like to say "Thanks LFL for answering so rigorously. It was very kind of you".


yer welcome. :001_smile: happy to help!


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

It's nice ot have your own personal researcher on board )


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

John Uncle uses pinch collars a lot, I think, so I would not recommend him if he uses one on this dog in particular.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Irish Setter Gal said:


> Mini-Schnauzer 3-YO [is] young-children reactive (under-5s) & getting worse;
> [began when a] second Schnauzer arrived (now 7-MO)


given the behavior as presented, this - 


Rottiefan said:


> John Uncle uses pinch collars a lot, I think, so I would not recommend him
> if he uses one on this dog in particular.


seems a very sensible precaution; *adding aversives* to the presence of a trigger - in this case, young children - 
is a terrific way to shut-off the *display* of signals by the dog, while making the bad-associations worse.

pouring salt in the wound is not desirable, & prong-collars are notorious for exacerbating reactivity.


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Rottiefan said:


> Well, I for one would like to say "Thanks LFL for answering so rigorously. It was very kind of you".


Sarcasm not appreciated 

Carol PMd me, I was offline and got the info via email, personal experience and thus recommendation was what the person was after. I responded via the link offline which jumped the queue of other postings.

Many thanks to *all* those who posted personal recommendations, I'll pass those on too.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> John Uncle uses pinch collars a lot, I think, so I would not recommend him if he uses one on this dog in particular


I agree its worth comparing methods & consequences, heres a video series documentary comparison in real life (sort of got lost a bit)

No1 Positive training methods & consequences, dog was like this for seven months prior to prong collar
YouTube - ‪2. APDT UK Fall Out. Damaged Dog. Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK.‬‏

No 2 Positive training results & consequences
YouTube - ‪APDT UK, Training Damage Fall Out Association Pet Dog Trainers UK Ineffective Training Sample.‬‏

No 3 Prong Collar First 5 Mins
YouTube - ‪4. APDT UK Damaged Dog, Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK.First 5 Mins Prong Collar Recovery‬‏

No 4 Prong collar 3 days after introduction
YouTube - ‪4. APDT UK Damage. Three Days After Prong Collar,Health Recovery.‬‏

.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

SleepyBones said:


> I agree its worth comparing methods & consequences, heres a video series documentary comparison in real life (sort of got lost a bit)
> 
> No1 Positive training methods & consequences, dog was like this for seven months prior to prong collar
> YouTube - ‪2. APDT UK Fall Out. Damaged Dog. Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK.‬‏
> ...


Where does it show the results of positive training exactly?


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Irish Setter Gal said:


> Sarcasm not appreciated
> 
> Carol PMd me, I was offline and got the info via email, personal experience and thus recommendation was what the person was after. I responded via the link offline which jumped the queue of other postings.
> 
> Many thanks to *all* those who posted personal recommendations, I'll pass those on too.


I give you my apology. It seemed like you personally ignored her posts.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Rottiefan said:


> Where does it show the results of positive training exactly?


viewing Yoshi might be helpful: he's a severely dog-reactive Corgi, at the start.

notice Yoshi wears a front-clip harness for good management without pain. 
The problem: Yoshi Before Control Unleashed: 
YouTube - ‪Yoshi Before Control Unleashed‬‏

Yoshi Plays 'Look At That' (LAT): 
YouTube - ‪Yoshi Plays Look At That‬‏

Other Control Unleashed 'games' as shown by Leslie McDevitt -
YouTube - ‪CU McDevitt Dogs Demo in a field‬‏


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

from Claudia Pereira Estanislau - 


> _ Reactive dog:
> the original reaction & 3 films during DS&CC. This is a PitBull who is fearful & reactive to people.
> She had a severe reaction to the girl in the first video; we used DeSensitization & CounterConditioning,
> we also increased the distance between them as extra reinforcement for non reactive behaviour.
> ...


----------

